# Mikael Åkerfeldt is Petrucci's Evil brother?



## AeonSolus (Dec 8, 2008)

...Am i the only one that thinks they look AWKARDLY alike?!




And for the peeps that don't know how petrucci looked around the Train of Thought times...this is him.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 8, 2008)

Not really actually, haha. You can't really see Mikaels face in that pic!


----------



## mizfi7 (Dec 8, 2008)

close enough lmao both great guitarist


----------



## Variant (Dec 8, 2008)

Whoa... they both have long hair and goatees! 



They really don't look that much alike.  It's like every douchebag that says I look like [INSERT CURRENT HIGH PROFILE LONG HAIRED MALE CELEBRITY HERE] which is usually so far off the mark. Usually I retort with, "Yeah, and you look like that short haired guy, um... Denzel Washington!" (unless they're black of course).


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought Beartrucci was Petrucci's evil brother who ate him in a single gulp, absorbed his guitar powers, and took his place years ago.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 8, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I thought Beartrucci was Petrucci's evil brother who ate him in a single gulp, absorbed his guitar powers, and took his place years ago.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 8, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I thought Beartrucci was Petrucci's evil brother who ate him in a single gulp, absorbed his guitar powers, and took his place years ago.



You've been watching WAAAAAY too much Dragonball Z. 

Or not enough. One of the two anyway...


----------



## Shredz (Dec 10, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


>



Ahahaha


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 10, 2008)

Loved the petrucci evolution cartoon, i can't stand that guy or Mike so they might as well be long-lost brothers. Either way they bore me with their playing...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 10, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


>



I saw that picture in a guitar magazine....the petrucci from the 90's would be rolling in his space/time continuum grave.


----------



## darbdavys (Dec 10, 2008)

If Mike is Petrucci's evil brother, then evil is a lot cooler \m/


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 10, 2008)

They look nothing alike


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 10, 2008)

He had to become emo to play heavier music...


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll take opeth/akerfeldt, thanks


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 10, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> He had to become emo to play heavier music...



how is a hoodie emo? I think he looked best during the train of thought era, he's way too fucking huge these days


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


>



Oh, God! He turns into a bear next??? Shit, run for your lives!!! Hide your guitars!!!!




Emo = Gay.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Dec 10, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> ...Am i the only one that thinks they look AWKARDLY alike?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last pic of John = EMO


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 10, 2008)

Alex-D33 said:


> The last pic of John = EMO



That's not emo


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

m3ta1head said:


> That's not emo



looks pretty damn emo to me too.  but he is alot better then any emo guitarist


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 10, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> looks pretty damn emo to me too.  but he is alot better then any emo guitarist



emo:






john:






similar...maybe. emo? no way.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Beartrucci ate Emojohn long ago. . . .


----------



## Alex-D33 (Dec 10, 2008)

m3ta1head said:


> emo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Put the same photo of Emo John and then compare them .....


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

emo:






john:








Hmmm....



and this is "mr. universe Jon"


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2008)

John doesn't look emo in that picture. A little chilly maybe, but not emo.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 10, 2008)

ok ok. i hate to get analytical about it, but come on!

emo kid has his hair in front of his eyes. John has his hair gelled. emo kid has facial piercings. John has facial hair (and a pair of balls is definitely required to grow facial hair). John is like 39 or 40? Emo kid is like 23 but looks 16. Emo kid has a Nightmare Before Christmas shirt on. John is wearing a plain black t-shirt and a preppy style hoody that looks like it came from Express Men or something. Let's not even talk about eyeliner.

and for the record, i got nothing against emo kids. I think all this emo bashing is fucking retarded. But saying John looks emo in that picture is like people calling me goth because I own a lot of black t-shirts. It's ignorant and annoying. Oh, you don't like how he looks in a press photo? Degrade him with some generic name for kids you look down on. That's great


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah, im sorry but Akerfeldt and Petrucci look nothing alike, at least not to me


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 10, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I thought Beartrucci was Petrucci's evil brother who ate him in a single gulp, absorbed his guitar powers, and took his place years ago.


 
*BEARTRUCCI IS OVER 9,000!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 11, 2008)

Having seen them both clean-shaven I can assure you that they could not look any more different.


----------



## Naren (Dec 11, 2008)

Uh... those are the LAST two guitarists I'd think are similar. I guess they both are caucasian... and they both have dark hair...


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 11, 2008)

Variant said:


> Whoa... they both have long hair and goatees!



If I grew a beard I'd look like Jesus... 

Only problem is I grow like zero upper lip hair. 

And it'd make me look like a pedophile, which isn't actually a problem.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 11, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> If I grew a beard I'd look like Jesus...
> 
> Only problem is I grow like zero upper lip hair.
> 
> And it'd make me look like a pedophile, which isn't actually a problem.



Well... at least we know your priorities.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 11, 2008)

Shredz said:


> Ahahaha



YES


----------



## darbdavys (Dec 11, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> ok ok. i hate to get analytical about it, but come on!
> 
> emo kid has his hair in front of his eyes. John has his hair gelled. emo kid has facial piercings. John has facial hair (and a pair of balls is definitely required to grow facial hair). John is like 39 or 40? Emo kid is like 23 but looks 16. Emo kid has a Nightmare Before Christmas shirt on. John is wearing a plain black t-shirt and a preppy style hoody that looks like it came from Express Men or something. Let's not even talk about eyeliner.
> 
> and for the record, i got nothing against emo kids. I think all this emo bashing is fucking retarded. But saying John looks emo in that picture is like people calling me goth because I own a lot of black t-shirts. It's ignorant and annoying. Oh, you don't like how he looks in a press photo? Degrade him with some generic name for kids you look down on. That's great



I lol'd when few kids called me a goth because I was wearing combat boots (and combat trousers lol)


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've never heard of either of these guitarists before :s


----------



## Blind Faith (Dec 11, 2008)

I dont think they look anything alike to be honest


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 12, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Well... at least we know your priorities.



I do have them in order, don't I?

What I want to see is JJ with facial hair of some kind. He looks creepy clean shaven, I wanna see him after no razor for 2 months.


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 12, 2008)

Symphonia87 said:


> I've never heard of either of these guitarists before :s



you from mars man?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 12, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I do have them in order, don't I?
> 
> What I want to see is JJ with facial hair of some kind. He looks creepy clean shaven, I wanna see him after no razor for 2 months.



Oddly enough...so does Cassandra.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1303117 said:


> *BEARTRUCCI IS OVER 9,000!!!!!!!!*






that was so full of win!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 12, 2008)

Well known fact that JP had the best hair and overall look for 6DOIT...


----------



## GazPots (Dec 13, 2008)

He looks like a 12 year old in those pictures compared to these. 


His Yeti stage is by far the best.


















Beards are cool.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 13, 2008)

^ You are sorely mistaken, for that is his Jesus Petrucci stage.


----------



## Blind Faith (Dec 13, 2008)

could it be...
JP is Santa! He must of used his shred speed to travel through time and become old and fat


----------



## GazPots (Dec 13, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> could it be...
> JP *is Santa*! He must of used his shred speed to travel through time and become old and fat



*Cough*


----------



## Blind Faith (Dec 14, 2008)

GazPots said:


> *Cough*



I knew it!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 14, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Oddly enough...so does Cassandra.



Who is Cassandra?


----------

